# Male radiated tortoise



## tort123 (May 15, 2020)

Hi, 
Has anyone experienced your male tortoise trying to breed your female tortoise but his thing doesn't come out. I see him all the time trying to but nothing. I took him to the vet about 6 months ago and he did an xray and felt inside and said everything is normal. 
Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2020)

tort123 said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone experienced your male tortoise trying to breed your female tortoise but his thing doesn't come out. I see him all the time trying to but nothing. I took him to the vet about 6 months ago and he did an xray and felt inside and said everything is normal.
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks


This is common with all species. Mounting doesn't necessarily mean mating. Sometimes its just attempted domination, which is sometimes part of getting the female to comply.


----------



## tort123 (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm still having this issue with 1 of my largest males. He just won't breed any females. He does the whole mounting routine but then nothing.


----------

